# Info on Rainshadow Blanks



## Baitshack (Aug 28, 2004)

I am confident I can offer Rainshadow 1569 blanks for around $165.00as well as other blanks at similiar savings.

Is there a market for them. To do this I have to make a significant investment. I ask this because I am totally unfamiliar with this segment of tackle.

Thanx...........Randy


----------



## dingbat (Feb 13, 2004)

A local supplier currently has them on sale for $156


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Randy, you're gonna be hard pressed to beat the prices of the "local supplier" mentioned above. They are one of the top re-sellers of Rainshadow hardware in the country. Call me if you have any questions, OK.


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't think I would let $9.00 kill the the deal without looking into it a little closer. Sometimes the cheapest prices aren't the best deal. ($9.00 is 4.5 % of 150. sales taxes, shipping, customer loyalty, convienence, dealer's reputation all are worth more than $9.-


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

I think the question remains how much of a market is there for these blanks...JMHO


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

and from what ive been told, rainshadows have issues with ferrules breaking under load of cast. anyone else know of this issue, I was told it has to do with RS,s thin blanks and the ferrules not being strong enough that they splinter and shatter under casting. 

By the way, I can sling 12 & bait and I do it alot. If a rod cant throw 12 & bait then It aint heavy enough. I imagine theres not many rods that toss 12 n bait very well.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

I've never seen a RS break, period.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

....and "THE WORD" was spoken....the R


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Clyde said:


> I've never seen a RS break, period.



Now that's saying something!!!


----------



## Cluck (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't know and from what I've been told,a three-legged woman ain't got no soul.I would prefer the Rainshadow over the Allstar blanks.The RS1265,1418,1502,and 1569 are great blanks. Sea2aS,what rod you using to sling 12nbait?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

If you need to toss some real weight then ya need to talk to Rob on the Fish Milita board about casting A BRICK,,, now can ya do that?


----------

